# VHI Plan B VS Quinn Essential Plus



## quinner2008 (2 Sep 2008)

Does anyone have a comparison between these two policies VHI Plan B VS Quinn Essential Plus. 

Do you know if VHI have the terms and conditions of their policies online. I can't seem to find out how much I can reclaim back etc from a doctors appointment etc..

Also is Vivas worth considering?

Many thanks,

Quinner


----------



## tink (2 Sep 2008)

Hi Vivas is defo worth considering, I would go with vhi or vivas over quinn as they are sticky on paying out on stuff and you would want to look at the hospital cover quite closely as they do not provide full cover on all hospitals. You get 30 euro back on healthsteps but not sure about other policies.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (3 Sep 2008)

For comparisons, try the Health Insurance Authority - [broken link removed]. If any of the insurers give you a comparison, read it with a grain of salt as it will naturally highlight where they are better and the others are worse.

You can find VHI's policy booklets on www.vhi.ie/downloads but if it's GP cover you're looking for on either Plan B or Essential Plus, then look at other products because the out-patient excess on both these schemes means that most people don't receive any out-patient benefit.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Sep 2008)

Also have a look at this thread:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=65056&highlight=Quinn


----------

